

Show HN: Slackbotlist – Product Hunt for Slackbots - josuegio
http://www.slackbotlist.com/

======
AngelaCois
The Rise of the Bot Nation on Slack: [https://medium.com/@angiecois/the-rise-
of-the-bot-nation-on-...](https://medium.com/@angiecois/the-rise-of-the-bot-
nation-on-slack-6de2625dab0f)

------
joeyspn
I was researching right now about bots for slack... Thanks!

~~~
josuegio
If you find more slackbots, please share on Slackbotlist! :)

------
nicolewhite
Thank you for helping me discover Slack Pokemon.

~~~
josuegio
Slack Pokemon ROCKS!

------
bopf
Much needed slackbot directory.. thank you!

~~~
josuegio
Please if you find more Slackbots, please submit! :)

